# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر الجمعة 29/04/2016

## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*صاح النور والسرور عليك يا ماجد وعلي كل الصفوة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*لاعبو المريخ يعقدون اخطر اجتماع بعد خسارة الابيض
 


تفيد المتابعات ان لاعبو المريخ عقدوا اجتماع ساخن عقب الخسارة امام هلال الابيض في الدوري الممتاز بهدف مهند الطاهر بحضور البعثة الادارية حيث اشاروا انهم لم يحضروا للابيض لتلقي الخسارة وذكروا ان الفريق عاني من مشاكل واضحة خلال المباراة بعد ان شارك اللاعب عنكبة وحيدا في خط المقدمة الهجومية .. واوضحوا ايضا انهم استفادوا من الهزيمة ولن تتكرر في المباريات القادمة.


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
دخول لاعب مريخي في ملاسنات حادة مع رئيس البعثة

 
المتابعات ان لاعب مريخي دخل في ملاسنات حادة مع رئيس بعثة الفريق للابيض بعد ان رفض اللاعب تحميل زملائه اللاعبين الخسارة امام هلال الابيض بهدف دون مقابل وأكد اللاعب الغاضب انهم ادوا المباراة بقوة ومسؤولية .. وطالب رئيس البعثة ان يتحمل مجلس الادارة مسؤوليته تجاه الفريق.

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
أنباء عن اقتراب عودة جمال الوالي للمريخ

 
تواترت بعض الانباء عن اقتراب عودة جمال الوالي لرئاسة نادي المريخ من جديد بعد قيامه بتجديد عضويته في الساعات الاخيرة قبل قفل باب تجديد العضوية ويعد مؤشر قوي لخوضه الانتخابات القادمة .. كما طالبت اعداد كبيرة من الجماهير المريخية بعودة الرئيس لقيادة النادي من جديد والعمل علي ترشيحه بقوة في الانتخابات القادمة.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
مطالبات برحيل ونسي

 

طالبت اعداد كبيرة من جماهير المريخ برحيل لجنة التسيير بقيادة المهندس اسامة ونسي بعد ان لم يحقق النجاح المطلوب في قيادة النادي الاحمر وتحمل عملية الصرف المالي بعد خروج المريخ من دوري ابطال افريقيا والتعثر المتواصل في منافسة الدوري الممتاز وارتفاع فارق النقاط مع الفريق المتصدر .. وتعيين لجنة تسيير جديدة تتصدي لجميع المهمات الصعبة وتقود النادي بنجاح خلال الفترة القادمة.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
عبد التام: لجنة التسيير مستمرة في عملها بمجلس المريخ

 

تمسك محي الدين عبد التام نائب الأمين العام للجنة التسيير المريخية بموقفهم بمواصلة العمل في مجلس إدارة النادي الى حين انتهاء فترة تكليفتهم في السابع والعشرين من مايو المقبل وذكر عبد التام في تصريحات تلفزيونية أنهم لا يفكرون في الاستقالة ومنح الفرصة لتعيين لجنة تسيير جديدة برغم المطالبات المستمرة من أهل المريخ برحيل اللجنة الحالية بعد أن فشلت في توفير المال اللازم لتسيير نشاط فريق الكرة على أكمل وجه وكشف عبد التام انهم مستمرون في عملهم ولن يرحلوا الا بعد انتهاء فترة تكليفهم أواخر مايو المقبل والتمهيد لانعقاد الجمعية العمومية لانتخاب مجلس إدارة منتخب يدير الأحمر في المرحلة المقبلة.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*البلجيكي ايمال يتحسر على الخسارة أمام هلال الأبيض وإرهاصات بإقالته من تدريب المريخ
 
تحسر البلجيكي لوك ايمال المدير الفني للمريخ في تغريدة على صفحته على الفيسبوك على الخسارة التي تعرض لها امام هلال الأبيض في بطولة الدوري الممتاز مبيناً أن المريخ خاض المباراة في ظل ظروف صعبة للغاية بعد أن فقد سبعة من لاعبيه الأساسيين الى جانب أن بقية اللاعبين خاضوا المباراة في ظل ظروف نفسية سيئة بسبب عدم تسلمهم مستحقاتهم الأمر الذي أدى لقبول الفريق للخسارة الأولى له هذا الموسم، على صعيد متصل تفيد متابعات كورة سودانية أن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بصدد اقالة البلجيكي ايمال من منصبه عقب الخسارة أمام هلال التبلدي خاصة وأن أعضاء المجلس أبدوا تذمرهم من التصريحات التي أدلى بها ايمال قبل مباراة هلال الأبيض وهاجم فيها المجلس بسبب عدم تسلمه مستحقاته المالية الى جانب نجوم الفريق.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
ايمن سعيد: جاهز للعودة للمريخ
 
قال المصري ومحترف المريخ السابق ايمن سعيد انه جاهز للعودة من جديد للفريق خلال فترة انتقالات اللاعبين في التكميلية هذا لصيف وذكر سعيد انه يحترم النادي الاحمر كثيرا وجماهيره العاشقة له واوضح انه في حال تلقي اتصالات من ادارة النادي من اجل العودة لن أتردد في التوجه والسفر للخرطوم والتوقيع في كشوفات المريخ وقيادة في الكونفدرالية حال تأهل المريخ لدور المجموعات بعد الفوز علي الكوكب المراكشي المغربي في دور الترضية.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*عبدالتام : لن نستقيل ومافي تعيين و العايز يحكم المريخ يمش الصندوق

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
قال نائب الامين العام للمريخ محي الدين عبدالتام ان لجنة التسيير لن تستقيل على الاطلاق في الفترة الحالية وستسلم المريخ لمجلس منختب وقال ان من اراد التحكيم عليه ان ينتظر مايو المقبل و اضاف : ندرك ان هناك مخطط لضرب المريخ ولكنه لن ينال من المريخ و من يريد ان يضرب المريخ لن تقبل به جماهير المريخ و قال ان مشاكل المريخ ليست ماليه وانهم يدركون ما يجري وسيفوتون الفرصة على من يخططون للحضور للمريخ عبر التعيين بالاطاحة بالمجلس الحالي لانهملا يثقون في انفسهمو سيحركون كافة الخيوط لضرب المريخ وقال عبد التام عبر حديثه لبرنامج البحث عن هدف ان مدرب المريخ ليس لديه حقوق على المريخسوى ايجار الفندق و طبيعي جدا ان يطالب به
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مدرب المريخ : اللاعبون يختارون المباريات ويتهربون من الكبيرة 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 شن مدرب المريخ لوك ايميال في مؤتمر صحافي عقب مباراة امس ضد هلال الابيض هجوما عنيفا على نجوم المريخ و قال انهم يختارون المباريات بانفسهمويعتذرون حينما يتعلق اللعب ضد اندية كبيرة و قال انه يشيد باللاعبين الذين تحملوا المسئولية ضد الهلال الابيض و سيكون له وقفة مع اللاعبين الذين تهربوا من السفر الى الابيض وقال : مهما حدث يجب ان لا تتوقف مسيرة المريخ و ان اللاعب يجب ان يتعامل مع كل المباريات بدرجة واحدة من الاهتمام لان اللاعب يجبان يتعامل باحترافية و حمل المدرب مسئولية خسارة الامس للاعبين
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*برهان تيه يتسلم العمل خلفا للبلجيكي لوك ايميال 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
ذكرت الصدي في عددها الصادر اليوم ان المدرب الوطني السابق لفريق المريخ برهان تيه سيقود المريخ في مبارياته المقبلة خلفا للمدرب لوك ايميال وذلكبعد إستمرارهفي الاخفاق المحلي الافريقي و حسب الصدى فان المدرب الوطني برهان سيقود المريخ في مباراته المقبلة ضد الفريق المغربي الكوكب و سبق للمدرب الوطني برهان تيه ان قاد المريخ في بطولة سيكافا و التي حققها معه بجانب فوزه ببطولة كاس السودان وكان قريبا جدا من تحقيق الفوز ببطولة الدوري الممتاز
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جابسون لاعب المريخ يحتد مع رئيس البعثة في الابيض


دخل لاعب المريخ النيجيري سالمون في ملاسنة حادة مع رئيس بعثة الفريق للابيض معتصم مالك و رفض اللاعب تحميل زملائه اللاعبين الخسارة امام هلال الابيض بهدف دون مقابل وأكد سالمون انهم ادوا المباراة بقوة ومسؤولية .. وطالب رئيس البعثة ان يتحمل مجلس الادارة مسؤوليته تجاه الفريق
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*غارزيتو يقترب من تدريب الشباب السعودي


كشفت تقارير إخبارية عربية ، بأن إدارة نادي الشباب السعودي ، قد إقتربت من التوقيع مع مدرب نادي المريخ السوداني ،الفرنسي ديجو جارزيتو ،في الفترة المقبلة من الموسم المقبل . وأكدت التقارير الإخبارية ، بأن إدارة الفريق الشبابي ،قد حددت موعد إقالة المدرب التونسي فتحي الجبال ،والتي ستكون في أخر مباراة بدوري جميل أمام النصر
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

عبدالتام : لن نستقيل ومافي تعيين و العايز يحكم المريخ يمش الصندوق

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
قال نائب الامين العام للمريخ محي الدين عبدالتام ان لجنة التسيير لن تستقيل على الاطلاق في الفترة الحالية وستسلم المريخ لمجلس منختب وقال ان من اراد التحكيم عليه ان ينتظر مايو المقبل و اضاف : ندرك ان هناك مخطط لضرب المريخ ولكنه لن ينال من المريخ و من يريد ان يضرب المريخ لن تقبل به جماهير المريخ و قال ان مشاكل المريخ ليست ماليه وانهم يدركون ما يجري وسيفوتون الفرصة على من يخططون للحضور للمريخ عبر التعيين بالاطاحة بالمجلس الحالي لانهملا يثقون في انفسهمو سيحركون كافة الخيوط لضرب المريخ وقال عبد التام عبر حديثه لبرنامج البحث عن هدف ان مدرب المريخ ليس لديه حقوق على المريخسوى ايجار الفندق و طبيعي جدا ان يطالب به



خلاص مشاكل عاطفية ولا تزعل يا عاطف الشيخ
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*للمريخ رب يحميه يا ناس التسيير
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا الاحباء ماجد ومنعم على الابداعات
وجمعة سعيدة ومباركة على الجميع

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يسقط أمام الهلال الأبيض في الدوري السوداني

كووورة- بدر الدين بخيت

فاز الهلال الاُبَيِّض السوداني، على ضيفه المريخ، 1-0 ، اليوم الخميس، بملعبه في غرب السودان، في مباراة مؤجلة من الأسبوع 13 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز.

أحرز هدف الهلال الأبيض قائد الفريق مهند الطاهر، في الدقيقة 73.

ورفع هلال الأبيض رصيده إلى 25 نقطة، بينما تجمد رصيد المريخ عند 30 نقطة، ليتسع الفارق بينه وبين الهلال المتصدر، وتنتظره مباراة مهمة أمام الأهلي شندي وأخرى أمام هلال كادقلي.

وأهدر المريخ بهذه الخسارة 4 نقاط في مباراتين متتاليتين بعد تعادله في الجولة الماضية مع الخرطوم الوطني سلبيا، كما حافظ هلال الأبيض على سجله نظيفا بملعبه في مواجهة فريقي القمة هذا الموسم، ورصّع سجله بفوز ثان على المريخ، بعد فوزه عليه في الموسم الماضي.

خاض الفريقان المباراة بتنظيم متشابه، شارك فيه عنكبة كمهاجم وحيد للمريخ، ولاعب الأولمبي السوداني ماهر عثمان كمهاجم ايضا وحيد للهلال الاُبَيِّض، وكثف الفريقان وجودهما في خطط الوسط من خلال سالمون جابسون النيجيري وعمر بخيت وبينما تواجد في وسط الملعب أبو سِتة ومرتضى ومهند الطاهر وفريد.

ونتيجة للكثافة في الوسط وتطبيق أسلوب الرقابة اللصيقة، انحصر اللعب في وسط الملعب، ومحاولات اللعب عبر الأطراف التي لم تشكل أي خطورة على مرمة الفريقين حتى نهاية الشوط الأول.

وفي الشوط الثاني، ظهرت أخطر فرصة بالمباراة في الدقيقة 53 ، عندما حوّل مفضل محمد الحسن لاعب وسط الهلال الابيض، كرة برأسه من عكسية للقائد مهند الطاهر، ولكنها مرت جوار القائم.

وفي الدقيقة 73 نجح مهند الطاهر في خطف هدف الهلال الأبيض والمباراة، من هجمة منظمة من الظهير الأيسر جلال السيد الذي مرر للاعب الوسط الأيسر البديل السماني الذي مرر كرة خلف المدافعين لمهند الطاهر الذي نجح في إيداع الكرة في المرمى بين قدمي الحارس جمال سالم.

وافلتت في الدقيقة 75 من بديل المريخ خالد النعسان كرة عكسها مازن شمس الفلاح من الجناح الأيمن ولكن تباطؤ النعسان اضاعت فرصة هدف التعديل.

وافتقد المريخ نوعا من توازنه بعد الهدف وفشل كل محاولاته في التعديل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ كوستي يسقط بارضه امام الاكسبريس العطبراوي

مدينة كوستي جنوب السودان، تجرع المريخ كوستي خسارة جديدة بملعبه من مضيفه الأهلي عطبرة بنتيجة 0-1.

وأحرز هدف الأهلي عطبرة، اللاعب متوكل عبد الجيل في الدقيقة 70.

الفوز رفع رصيد الأهلي عطبرة إلى 17 نقطة ، وتجمد مريخ كوستي عند 13 نقطة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* نائب الامين العام للمريخ: سنحاسب تراوري حتي ولو ادي الي ذهابه من الفريق
 
 
   قال محي الدين عبد التام نائب الامين العام للمريخ ان المجلس سيحاسب  المالي علي تصرفاته الاخيرة بعدم السفر مع بعثة الفريق للابيض لسد النقص  الحاد في خط المقدمة الهجومية .. واضاف ان اللاعب كان مواظبا علي التدريبات  قبل السفر للابيض إلا انه تخلف بحجه تعرضه للمريخ واكد انهم سيحسمون امر  اللاعب ومحاسبته حتي اذا ادي لذهابه من النادي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد السوداني يحدد موعد المباريات المؤجلة في الدوري

كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

عقدت اللجنة المنظمة باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني اجتماعا بمقر الاتحاد في الخرطوم اليوم، وشملت القرارات تعديلا نهائيا في تواريخ المباريات المتبقية من الدور الأول لبطولة سوداني للدوري الممتاز، وأهمهما مباراة القمة ومباريات أخرى مهمة.

كما حدد الاجتماع الذي ترأسه سكرتير الاتحاد مجدي شمس الدين المحامي، مواعيد انطلاق الدور الثاني من البطولة، وجاء في القرارات وحيثياتها الآتي:

بعد النظر فيما تبقى من مباريات الدور الأول لدوري سوداني الممتاز والمباريات المؤجلة بسبب إرتباطات الأندية المشاركة أفريقيا، وحسب نص المادة 58 من القواعد العامة والمادة 8 من لائحة منافسة الدوري الممتاز، قررت اللجنة أن تبرمج المباريات المؤجلة في فترة اللعب التنافسي قبل بداية الدورة الثانية، وذلك لتهيئة الأجواء أمام المنتخب الوطني الأول لأداء مباراة مصيرية أمام منتخب سيراليون المحدد لها يوم 4 يونيو/ حزيران 2016، حسب البرنامج المقدم من المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني، عليه قررت اللجنة برمجة المباريات المؤجلة علي النحو التالي:

10 يونيو/حزيران 2016، الهلال كادوقلي ضد المريخ الخرطوم كادوقلي، وفي 15 يونيو الأهلي شندي ضد المريخ الخرطوم، الهلال الخرطوم ضد الخرطوم الوطني، وفي 20 يونيو مباراة القمة بين الهلال والمريخ.

وحددت اللجنة المنظمة تاريخ 25 يونيو 2016 لبدء الدور الثاني من الموسم.

ورفعت اللجنة الإيقاف عن المدرب ياسر النور والإكتفاء بالفترة التي قضاها في الإيقاف مع توجيه إنذار نهائي بعدم تكرار هذا السلوك مستقبلاً.

وقررت اللجنة رفع الإيقاف عن إداري نادي الأهلي وادي حلفا عبد المحسن محمد وهبي، ومدرب الأحمال عوض محمد حسن، والإكتفاء بالفترة التي قضاها في الإيقاف مع توجيه إنذار نهائي بعدم تكرار هذا السلوك مستقبلاً.

كما قررت اللجنة اعتبار نادي الهلال الفاشر مهزومًا صفر/2، من قبل الأهلي مدني، بسبب عدم قانونية مشاركة لاعب نادي الهلال الفاشر حاتم عثمان عبد الله "مينا" في مباراتهم بتاريخ 21 مارس/ آذار 2016، في الدوري الممتاز.

وقررت اللجنة تصحيح مسار اللاعب بالإيقاف مباراتين تنافسيتين من تاريخ آخر مباراة شارك فيها، ورفع هذا القرار نقاط الأهلي مدني إلى 17 بدلا عن 15، بينما تجمد الهلال الفاشر في 9 نقاط بدلا عن 10 محتلا الترتيب الآخير خلف الأمير.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ في انتظار قرار الطبيب حول اصابة تراوري




يترقب نادي المريخ تقرير الجهاز الطبي بالنادي حول مدي الاصابة التي تعرض لها المالي مامادو تراوري وتسببت في عدم انتظام اللاعب في تدريبات الفريق بعد ان دارت حول اللاعب بعض الشكوك بعدم انتظامه في التدريبات بسبب عدم استلام حقوقه المالية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* أحمد السيد: هلال الأبيض كان الأفضل واستحق الفوز على المريخ
 
 
عبّر  الكابتن أحمد السيد المدرب العام لهلال الأبيض عن بالغ سعادته بالأداء  الجيد والانتصار المهم الذي تحقق على المريخ مشيراً إلى أن المباراة كانت  مهمة بالنسبة لهم وكان الانتصار فيها على فريق كبير مثل المريخ يعني لهم  الكثير ويمكن أن يمثل نقطة الانطلاقة الحقيقية للفريق في القليل الذي تبقى  في النصف الأول والكثير الذي ينتظر الفريق في النصف الثاني من الموسم  لافتاً إلى أن المباراة كانت متكافئة لكن فريقه كان الطرف الأفضل ووضع  المريخ تحت الضغط وانتصر عن جدارة ومضى أحمد السيد: صحيح أن الأحمر خاض هذه  المباراة في ظل ظروف بالغة التعقيد وافتقد لعدد ليس بالقليل من عناصر  تشكيله الأساسي لكن هذا ليس مبرراً للخسارة لأن الكبير لا يتأثر بغياب أي  لاعب بل يقدم الأفضل في كل الأحوال بحيث يستفيد اللاعب الذي يجد الفرصة من  تلك السانحة ليثبّت أقدامه في التشكيل الأساسي، ونفى أحمد السيد أن يكون  انتصارهم على المريخ بمثابة المفاجأة غير المتوقعة مؤكداً أنهم خطّطوا لهذا  النصر وتوقعوا أن يحصدوا النقاط الثلاث في مواجهة المريخ لذلك أدى  اللاعبون بمسئولية حتى حققوا المطلوب مؤكداً أن الجهاز الفني لهلال الأبيض  ما كان ليرضى بأي نتيجة خلاف الفوز على الأحمر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* هلال الابيض يعمق جراح المريخ بهدف ماركة الغزال و يرتفع بنقاطه لـــــ(25)
فاز عليه بهدف في شيكان


كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
واصل المريخ نتائجه المخيبة للآمال حينما خسر عصر امس من الهلال الابيض بهدف دون رد حمل توقيع اللاعب مهند الطاهر في الدقيقة 28 من الشوط الثاني
الشوط الاول
انطلق الشوط الاول و الذي رصده كفرووتر قويا من الجانبين استهله المريخ بهجمة سريعة في الدقيقة الاولي عبر اللاعب عنكبة حولها اللاعب مرتضي عبد الله الى ركلة زاوية نفذها اللاعب اوكرا لم يستفدمنها هجوم المريخ تحولت الى هجمة هلالية متحركة شرسة ابعدها اللاعب بخيت خميس الى خارج الملعب
رد المريخ في الدقيقة بهجمة اكثر شراسة في الدقيقة الخامسة عبر اللاعب اوكرا ورد هلال الابيض بهجمة عبر اللاعب جلال السيد حولها اللاعب على جعفر الى ركلة زاوية نفذها جلال السيدعكسية قابلها اللاعب مفضلل بيسراه علت العارضة هدف ضائع وسطذهول الجماهير التي تابعت .
المريخ قاد هجمة عبر اللاعب بخيت خميس من الجهة اليسري و انطلق بها الى وسط الملعب و لكن اللاعب بكري بشير ابعد الكرة الى رمية تماس .
الهلال يعود الى السيطرة من جديد
عاد الهلال الى السيطرة من جديد و قاد هجمة عبر اللاعب بكري بشير من الجهة اليمني و ووجد اللاعب نفسه في مواجهة الحارس جمال سالم لكن كرته مرت فوق العارضة
هدوء
هدأت المباراة بعد مرور 17 دقيقة من المباراة حيث تخوف كل فريق من ولوج مرماه هدفا يربك حساباته خاصة ان الفريقين في بداية المباراة لعبا بطريقة هجومية دون وضع رقابة للاعبي الفريق .
عنبكة يرهق دفاعات الهلال
ارهق اللاعب عنكبه دفاعات الهلال بتحركاته المزعجة من الجهة اليمني و صنع اكثر من فرصة لزملائه اللاعبين لكنه لم يوفق في هجوم المريخ في الاستفادة من تلك الفرصة و ترجمتها الى اهداف وتحديدا في الجزء الاول من المواجهة الشرسة
ماهر عثمان مصدر قلق للاحمر
بعد مرور 20 دقيقة من الحصة الاولي تحرر هلال من الضغط و قاد هجمات خطيرة عبر اللاعب ماهر عثمان و كاد من احداها ان يزور شاك المريخ لكن الحظوقف ضده و لم يحالفه في هز الشباك
احتكاك عنيف
تعرض اللاعب عنكبه لاحتكاك عنيف في لعبة مشتركة مع المدافع مرتضي عبد الله و الذي ارتكب معه مخالفة نفذها اللاعب سالمون جابسون ابعدها حسبو الى خارج الملعب رمية تما .
محاولات هلالية
حاول الهلال وبعد مرور 30 دقيقة من الشوط الاول الوصول الى شباك المريخ من هجمات من مواقع مختلفة حيث هاجم الهلال ضيفه عبر الرواق الايمن تارة وتارة اخرة من العمق و مرة عن طريق الرواق الايسر
مخالفة للهلال
في الدقيقة 35 حصل الهلال على مخالفة نفذها اللاعب جلال السيد تسلمها الحارس جمال سالم من امام مهاجمي الهلال الابيض
في الدقيقة 38 انطلق اللاعب اوكرا بهجمة مرتدة على مشارف منطقة جزاء الهلال الابيض ابعد اللاعب حسن كوكو العائد الى مناطق الهلال الدفاعية الكرة من امامه الى خارج الملعب هدف ضائع للمريخ
رد الهلال بهجمة شرسة في الدقيقة 40 عبر اللاعب ماهر عثمان من كرة متبادلة بينه و اللاعب يوسف ابوستة و الذي كاد ان يدك حصون المريخ لولا تدخل الحارس جمال سالم
في الدقيقة 42 قاد المريخ هجمة مرتدة عبر اللاعب كوفي الذي تبادل كرة مع زميله عنكبة لم يستطع الاخير المحافظة عليها ليشكل منها الهلال هجمة مرتدة عبر اللاعب جلال السيد لكن دفاع المريخ و عبر اللاعب بخيت خميس كان بالمرصاد للهجمة الهلالية و التي ابعدها اللاعب الى رمية تماس تعرض بعدها اللاعب شمس الفلاح لاصابة في لعبة مشتركة مع اللاعب جلال السيد و يتم اسعافه خارج الملعب لتتوقف المباراة مرة اخرى لاصابة اللاعب بكري بشير و الذي تم اخراجه لتلقي العلاجو يستأنف اللعب مرة اخرى من رمية تماس للمريخ واستمر القتال بين الفريقين من اجل المحافظة على نظافة الشباكو الاعتماد على الهجمات المرتدة لتنتهي المباراة بالتعادل بدون اهداف
الشوط الثاني
انطلق سريعا من جانب الهلال الابيض وفيما اعتمد المريخ على الهجمات المرتدة لايقاف المد الهلالي
ابوستة قاد هجمة من الجهة اليمني تصدي لها اللاعب عنكبه و ابعدها الى خارج الملعب رمية تماس في ظل غياب لدفاع المريخ
على جعفر يواصل التألق
واصل اللاعب على جعفر تألقه اللاعب للانظار و حرم هجوم الهلال من الوصول الى شباك المريخ في اكثر من مناسبة خاصة مع بداية الشوط الثاني و الذي شكل فيه الهلال خطورة كبيرة على مرمي الحارس اليوغندي جمال سالمو ظل المريخ خلال الجزء الاول يعتمد على الهجمات المرتدة
الهلال يسيطر على الكرة
سيطر الهلال على مجريات الشوط الاول تماما وشكل خطور علي المريخ عبر الطرف الايسر الذي لعب فيه اللاعب جلال السيد
امير كمال يظهر
ظهر اللاعب امير كمال في اكثر من مناسبة في الشوط الثاني وحرم الهلال من الوصول الى شباك الحارس جمال سالم
الصاوي يشكل خطراعلى المريخ
اطلق اللاعب السماني الصاوي عددا من التسديدات القوية في شباك الحارس جمال سالمورغم انها لم تهز الشباك لكنها حركت مدرجات الهلال
دخول النعسان
اجرى مدرب المريخ تعديلا بخروج اللاعب اوكرا ودخول خالد النعسان و ذلكمن اجل تحريك الجانب الهجومي .
مهند الطاهر يحرز الهدف الاول
اطلق اللاعب مهند الطاهر تسديدة قوية محرزا منها هدف المباراة الاول مستفيدا من تمريرة اللاعب السماني الصاوي
زكريا يحرم المريخ من هدف
استطاع الحارس زكريا حيدر ابعاد الخطر عن مرماه حينما تسلم كرة عكسية من الجهة اليسري من امام اللاعب خالد النعسان
الهلال يشن هجوما على مرمي المريخ
بعد الهدف الذي احرزه اللاعب مهند الطاهر شن الهلال هجوما عنيفا على مرمي الحارس جمال سالم وحصل على ثلاث ركنيات لم يستفد منها .
تراجع المريخ
في الجزء الاخير من المباراة تراجع المريخ الى منطقته الدفاعية من اجل حماية مرماه من هدف ثاني حتى انتهت المباراة بفوز الهلال الابيض على المريخ بهدف سجله اللاعب مهند الطاهر

6666

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى
مجلس الهلال ضرب بتعليمات نائب الرئيس عرض الحائط


حرم مجلس الهلال الابيض اكثر من 3 مليون نسمة من متابعة مباراة المريخ و الهلال الابيض بقرار غريب وعجيب حينما رفض للقناة الناقلة ببث المباراة على الهواء مباشرة .
احتفل الرياضيين داخل و خارج السودان بقرار الفريق بكري حسن صالح حينما افرج عن بث مباريات الدوري الممتاز و استمر نقل مباريات كثيرة لتتفاجأ الجماهير برفض الاتحاد المحلي عبر نادي الهلال بحرمان المشاهدين من متعة المباراة
هلال الابيض ضرب بتعليمات نائب رئيس الجمهورية عرض الحائط و حرم الجماهير من متعة الكرة بقرار ارتجالي فردي
نعود للمباراة التي كان فيها المريخ وحسب وصف محدثنا من ملعب المباراة ضعيف لا يقوي على الصدام و بل تفرج على خصمه تماما وهو ينوع في هجماته ولولا جمال سالم لمنيت شباك المريخ باهداف عديدة
جماهير المريخ احتفلت بعودة الرئيس جمال الوالي بتجديد عضويته لقيادة النادي في الفترة المقبلة في الوقت الذي خسر فيه المريخ المباراة.
كل رجالات المريخ يجرون خلف رجل واحد وهو جمال الوالي كأن حواء المريخ قدعقمت
لا ادري كيف يركض رجال في قامة من صنعوا تاريخ المريخ خلف رجل واحد استقال اكثر من مرة و لم يضع اعتبارا لكل الرجاءات السابقة.
ان صح ان رجالات المريخ ركضوا خلف رجل ترك المريخ في نصف المسافة وهو مقبل على مباراة امام مازيمبي تصبح تلك كارثة .
نخشي ان يترك الوالي المريخ في قادم المشوار ان ترشح لان الوالي اعتاد على تقديم الاستقالات عقب كل كارثة تحل بالمريخ او خسارة في مباريات القمة او البطولة الافريقية ليجعل من مكانته في قلوب الجماهير نقطة تحول اونقل تغيير لمسار الحدث.
الوالي لا يقف عند السالب ليعالجه بل يحرك عاطفة الجماهير بالاستقالة.
الوالي ان اراد الترشح عليه ان يكون شجاعا ويعقد مؤتمرا صحافيا ويوضح فيه اسباب استقالته الاخيرة ان كانت منطقية لان المريخ في الفترة المقبلة يحتاج الى اداري يفك رقبته من الديون و يحرره من جيوب الافراد ويمنع عنه المشاكل التي تحاصر لاعبيه و تجعلهم يدعون الاصابة للهرب من السفر معه خارج الخرطوم
لن تمضي مسيرة المريخ ولن تعبر سفينته الى بر الامان ان كان الوالي يترشح لقيادته وهو يختار معه شخصيات ضعيفة ماليا وفكريا ولا تملك من القدرة سوى كلمة حاضر يا ريس ونعم يا ريس فالوالي دائما يختار اضعف العناصر للعمل معه حتى يجبرها على الاستقالة ان رحل او فكر في تقديم إستقالة من العمل في المريخ
مجلس المريخ الحالي رغم المشاكل التي حاصرته بسبب مجالس الوالي لكنه ظل صامدا ويقوم بحل المشاكل
و كل المشاكل التي يمر بها المريخ حاليا من صناعة مجالس الوالي ولن تنتهي الا بذهاب الوالي ليبدأ المريخ من الصفر .
عودة جمال الوالي تعني عودة ديون المريخ و التي ستصل الى ارقاما فكلية
اخيرا
فرحوا بعودة الوالي في ليلة سقوط المريخ!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الاهلي مدني يكسب شكواه ضد الهلال الفاشر

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
كسب الاهلي مدني شكواه ضدهلال الفاشر في عدم قانونية مشاركة لاعبه حاتم مينا في المباراة التي انتهت بين الفريقين بالتعادل بهدف في الدورة الاولي و التي استضافها ملعب النقعة ليرتفع الاهلي مدني بنقاطه لـــــــــــ(15) نقطة وهلال الفاشر بنقاطه لـــــــــــــ(9) نقاط .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غريدة واتساب
بقلم : معاذ ابومؤيد
أضغط نجمة وشيل اللجنة
ونفرتنا ماشة مرتابات

الي كل شفوت القروبات
والي كل صفوه ينبض في قلبه حب الكيان
الي كل مريخي انسان
الضياع والتفكيك اسم الفيلم الذي تقوم بانتاجه لجنة تسيير المريخ
وعايزين يهدموا صرح المريخ
بتصرفات لاتمت لادارة كرة القدم باي صفة…
والمنتظر خير ولا منتظر اي فرج قريب عليه تعلم الصبر من مدرب الفريق ايمال !!
والمحتاج يمرض او يتعب نفسه ان يتابع كل يوم تصرفات التسيير
والآن حان وقت الجد والعمل،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
التسيير الان في انتظار نفرات القروبات المالية
ونحن نقول ليكم نحن في انتظار كشف برواتب اللاعبين واستقالتكم مع المرفقات
سنفوت الفرصة عليكم وحتستمر القروبات في الدعم علي ان يتم تسليمها للاعبين امام اعين الاعلام والكميرات،،،
علي كل قروب او اتنين تحضير مبلغ النفرة وتسليمها للاعبي الفريق في يوم يحدد من قبل القروبات،،،
طالما لجنة التسيير رفضت المؤسسيه عليها ان تتقبل تصرفات مؤسسيه القروبات
مللنا من تصرفاتكم الصبيانيه واهمال لاعبي كرة القدم وهي اساس النادي
إهمال مالي
وإهمال الاصابات
لذلك سنراعي انسانيتنا ونراعي حقوق لعيبتنا ،،
سنشرك كبار المريخ في تصرفاتنا وامس الرسالة واضحة من ودالياس،،،
لن ننتظر حتى نسمع انسحاب الفريق من مباراه لعدم توفر المال!!
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
لن نهون حتى يسهل الهوان علينا
كل أعضاءالمجلس رافضين الاستمرارماعدا شخصين او ثلاث يسعون للدمارالشمال !!!
ولو المريخ مسجل تركه في اوراق احد منكم فلتظهروها في الاعلام !!
ونرحل نحن قبل ان ترحلوا انتم!!! لن نرتضي كل يوم انسحاب بعض المشجعين من المشهد الرياضي
ولن ننادي في الفاضي
سنعمل علي ارض الواقع…
وسنثبت للاعبي الفريق والمدرب ان وراهم جمهور في صفهم ،،
سنعمل بمؤسسية المدرجات
وسننجح وسنتفوق علي الادارات،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
اتيتم علي غفلة من الزمان لادارة اجمل وافضل كيان ،،
عاملتونا كالاطفال
انتحلتم شخصية افتح ياسمسم ابوابك وحاولتم شغلنا عن الواقع المعاش!!!
لكن هيهات ان تستمر فصول الدراما التركية الطويلة والسخيفة ونحن نرى معشوقنا يضيع من بين ايدينا !!
المريخ كيان،،
في جسد انسان،،
والانسان دا هو الجمهور الفنان،،،
لو تخيلتم لي لحظة انكم تلعبون علي عقولنا سنقولها لكم بالفم المليان
فاتكم القطار
الان كل المدرج واعي وعارف وشايف ضياع الكيان!!!
والمريخ في فراغ اداري الان
اسماءكم فقط موجودة في الخارطة معنا والتاريخ لن ينسى اسواء حقبة هي حقبة اداراتكم للكيان ،،
ستحفر في زاكرتنا مهما حيينا،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ختاما
وداعا ياظلام الهم
وداعا لكم ولكن قبل الرحيل سيكون هناك جرد حساب!!!
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ونحن علي المدرج ندعم ونشجع ونتفرج وسوف ندير الكيان من مالنا الخاص ومن المدرجات ،،
وسنتفوق علي الجميع في ادارة الملفات ،،
المريخ عشق وانتماء وحياة
لن نكون في حالة استرخاء ونحن نشوف كل مااسس من اعوام سابقة يذهب مع الرياح!!
دمار مع سبق الاصرار والترصد
انتو مفتكرين إدارة المريخ لعب عيااااال!!!
شفوت المدرجات لابد من جمع مال المرتبات
والمريخ سيسير ولن نتوقف في محطة التسيير !!
اجبرنا الزمن علي ان ننصرف من التشجيع للتمويل !!
شفوت المدرج المرحلة القادمة تطلب وقفتنا خلف فريق الكرة فقط من دعم وتشجيع ،،،
لن يذهب جنية واحد للادارة لانو الشغله بقت حسادة وثقالة وعدم احساس !!
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
همسة اخيرة
كبار المريخ المدرج الان في انتظاركم والمريخ الكيان في انتظاركم !!
كبار المريخ ليس ود الياس وحده
اظهروا الان !!!
لن نقفز من مركب المريخ
البنطو هم من ركبوا غلط في مركبنا!!
سيقفزون بكل استحياء!!
لانهم سيكون مغصوب عليهم!!
المريخ وطن شاااامخ،،،؟
وطن عاااااتي ،،،
وطن بنريدوا يوماااااااااتي،،،
من همة علي الكيان فل يقف دراعا واقي له
المريخ الان في قمة الفراغ الاداري!!
ومن اراد خلق الفتن وتدمير الكيان انزل في اقرب محطة عشان مانعريك امام الشارع العام !!
والناس المزروعه في القروبات للتطبيل لمجلس التسيير انتم مكشوفين يااحباب!!
التجمع مسيطر علي عقولكم ياشباب!!
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
خارج النص
لن تسير وحدك يامريخ ونحن نتفرج علي الطعنات الموجهة لجسدك من اعضاء لجنة التسيير
ستنهض طالما هناك شفوت عاشقين
ستقيف علي قدميك ولن نواجهه المستحيل
سنغير الواقع وسترون ذلك بالحكمة والعقل وليس بالواتساب والتنديد فقط !!!!!
مركب المريخ يسع فقط للحبايب والمريدين والمحبين للنجمه وشعارها الاحمر والاصفر،،،،
ارحلوا بهدؤ لانو مجتمعنا مجتمع صفوي،،،،
ادارة كرة القدم عايزة صرف وانتم محتاجين الدعم !!
كل القروبات غيرت صورة البروفايل برحيلكم !!
عمرها ماحصلت في مجتمعنا الصفوي!!
ودعوات للتجمع في النادي!!
ياناس التجمع ريحتكم فاحت وجابت التهابات للانووف!!
#الرسالة واضحة #
(اضغط نجمة وشيل اللجنة)
ورسالة لشفوت القروبات في ناس التطبيل المنتشرين وناس معسول الكلام!!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اخيرا ..القمة يوم (20) من يونيو باستاد الهلال

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
ﻋﻘﺪﺕ  ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻈﻤﺔ ﺇﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﺎً ﻫﺎﻣﺎً ﻇﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺨﻤﻴﺲ 28/4/2016 ﺑﻤﻘﺮ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ  ﺑﺮﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﺍﻷﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﻣﺠﺪﻱ ﺷﻤﺲ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﻣﻲ ﺳﻜﺮﺗﻴﺮ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﻭﻧﻈﺮﺕ ﻓﻲ  ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﺟﻨﺪﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺟﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺟﺪﻭﻝ ﺃﻋﻤﺎﻟﻬﺎ ﻭﺃﺗﺨﺬﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻟﻴﺔ :
ﺃﻭﻻً  : ﺃﺟﺎﺯﺓ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﻣﺤﻀﺮ ﺍﻹﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﺑﺘﺎﺭﻳﺦ 8 ﻧﻮﻓﻤﺒﺮ 2015 ﻡ ﻭﺇﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﺎﺕ  ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﺭﺋﺔ ﺭﻗﻢ ( 8 ) ﺑﺘﺎﺭﻳﺦ 28/2/2016 ﻡ ﻭﺭﻗﻢ ( 9 ) ﺑﺘﺎﺭﻳﺦ  14/3/2016 ﻡ ﻭﺭﻗﻢ ( 10 ) ﺑﺘﺎﺭﻳﺦ 5/4/2016 ﻡ .
ﺛﺎﻧﻴﺎً : ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺮ ﻓﻲ  ﻣﺘﺒﻘﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻲ ﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺟﻠﺔ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ  ﺇﺭﺗﺒﺎﻃﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎً ﻭﺣﺴﺐ ﻧﺺ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺩﺓ ( 58 ) ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺍﻋﺪ  ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻣﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺎﺩﺓ ( 8 ) ﻣﻦ ﻻﺋﺤﺔ ﻣﻨﺎﻓﺴﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻗﺮﺭﺕ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺒﺮﻣﺞ  ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺟﻠﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺎﻓﺴﻲ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻭﺫﻟﻚ  ﻟﺘﻬﻴﺌﺔ ﺍﻷﺟﻮﺍﺀ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻷﺩﺍﺀ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻣﺼﻴﺮﻳﺔ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ  ﺳﻴﺮﺍﻟﻴﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺪﺩ ﻟﻬﺎ ﻳﻮﻡ 4/6/2016 ﻡ ﺣﺴﺐ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻧﺎﻣﺞ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺪﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ  ﻟﻠﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ، ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻗﺮﺭﺕ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺑﺮﻣﺠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺟﻠﺔ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﺤﻮ  ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ :
10/6/2016 ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻛﺎﺩﻭﻗﻠﻲ x ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻛﺎﺩﻭﻗﻠﻲ
15/6/2016 ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ x ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ
15/6/2016 ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ x ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
20/6/2016 ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ x ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
ﻋﻠﻲ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺒﺪﺃ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺑﺘﺎﺭﻳﺦ 25/6/2016 ﻡ .
ﺛﺎﻟﺜﺎً  : ﻗﺮﺭﺕ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺭﻓﻊ ﺍﻹﻳﻘﺎﻑ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﻳﺎﺳﺮ ﺍﻟﻨﻮﺭ ﻭﺍﻹﻛﺘﻔﺎﺀ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ  ﻗﻀﺎﻫﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻹﻳﻘﺎﻑ ﻣﻊ ﺗﻮﺟﻴﻪ ﺇﻧﺬﺍﺭ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﺑﻌﺪﻡ ﺗﻜﺮﺍﺭ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻮﻙ ﻣﺴﺘﻘﺒﻼً .
ﺭﺍﺑﻌﺎً  : ﻗﺮﺭﺕ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺭﻓﻊ ﺍﻹﻳﻘﺎﻑ ﻋﻦ ﺃﻣﻴﺮ ﺃﺑﻮ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺯ ﻭﺍﻹﻛﺘﻔﺎﺀ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻗﻀﺎﻫﺎ  ﻓﻲ ﺍﻹﻳﻘﺎﻑ ﻣﻊ ﺗﻮﺟﻴﻪ ﺇﻧﺬﺍﺭ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﺑﻌﺪﻡ ﺗﻜﺮﺍﺭ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻮﻙ ﻣﺴﺘﻘﺒﻼً .
ﺧﺎﻣﺴﺎً  : ﻗﺮﺭﺕ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺭﻓﻊ ﺍﻹﻳﻘﺎﻑ ﻋﻦ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﻱ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﻭﺍﺩﻱ ﺣﻠﻔﺎ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺴﻦ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ  ﻭﻫﺒﻲ ﻭﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺎﻝ ﻋﻮﺽ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺣﺴﻦ ﻭﺍﻹﻛﺘﻔﺎﺀ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻗﻀﺎﻫﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻹﻳﻘﺎﻑ ﻣﻊ  ﺗﻮﺟﻴﻪ ﺇﻧﺬﺍﺭ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﺑﻌﺪﻡ ﺗﻜﺮﺍﺭ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻮﻙ ﻣﺴﺘﻘﺒﻼً .
ﺳﺎﺩﺳﺎً : ﻗﺮﺭﺕ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺑﺮﻣﺠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺟﻠﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺜﺔ ﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﺔ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻛﺎﻷﺗﻲ :
2/6/2016 ﺍﻷﻣﻞ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ x ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ
7/6/2016 ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ x ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ
10/6/2016 ﻭﺩﻧﻮﺑﺎﻭﻱ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ x ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
10/6/2016 ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ x ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
ﺳﺎﺑﻌﺎً  : ﻧﺎﻗﺸﺖ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﻜﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺪﻣﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ ﺣﻮﻝ ﻋﺪﻡ ﻗﺎﻧﻮﻧﻴﺔ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ  ﻻﻋﺐ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﺣﺎﺗﻢ ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻬﻢ ﺑﺘﺎﺭﻳﺦ 21/3/2016 ﻡ  ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ . ﻭﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺮﺍﺽ ﺍﻟﺸﻜﻮﻯ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻨﺪﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻓﻘﺔ ﻣﻌﻬﺎ ﻗﺮﺭﺕ  ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺃﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﻣﻬﺰﻭﻡ ﺻﻔﺮ 2/ ﻭﺗﺼﺤﻴﺢ ﻣﺴﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﺎﻹﻳﻘﺎﻑ  ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻴﻦ ﺗﻨﺎﻓﺴﻴﺘﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﺃﺧﺮ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺷﺎﺭﻙ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ .
ﺛﺎﻣﻨﺎً : ﻗﺮﺭﺕ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺑﺄﻥ ﺗﺒﺪﺃ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﺤﻮ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ :
16/7/2016 ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ
23/7/2016 ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ
30/7/2016 ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺚ
6/8/2016 ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻊ
13/8/2016 ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻣﺲ
20/8/2016 ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺻﻠﺔ
ﺗﺎﺳﻌﺎً  : ﻧﺎﻗﺸﺖ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺭﺩﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺷﺮﻛﺔ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺑﺨﺼﻮﺹ ﺭﻋﺎﻳﺔ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ  ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻭﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺮﺍﺽ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﻗﺮﺭﺕ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺗﻜﻮﻳﻦ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺩﺓ :
/1 ﺃﺳﺎﻣﺔ ﻋﻄﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻥ
/2 ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﻋﻄﺎ ﺻﺎﻟﺢ
/3 ﺯﻛﻲ ﻋﺒﺎﺱ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻠﺐ
ﻟﻠﺠﻠﻮﺱ ﻣﻊ ﺷﺮﻛﺔ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻟﻤﻨﺎﻗﺸﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﺣﻈﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺭﺩﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻛﺔ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* رئيس مجلس الشورى المريخي يطالب لجنة التسيير بالرحيل
 
 
















طالب  محمد الياس محجوب رئيس مجلس الشورى المريخي لجنة التسيير التي تدير النادي  حالياً بالرحيل بعد أن فشلت تماماً في تسيير النادي خاصة على الصعيد  المالي وقال ود الياس إنه ومع كامل احترامه للجنة التسيير وتصديها للمهمة  في توقيت بالغ الحساسية لكنه يقولها الآن وبكل وضوح إن المريخ الآن في  مرحلة مفصلية تتطلب قراراً شجاعاً من لجنة التسيير حتى يعود المريخ للسير  على الطريق الصحيح وأكد أن المريخ نادٍ كبير ويحتاج إلى مال لإدارته على  نحوٍ جيد لأن الصرف المالي أحد متطلبات نجاح فريق الكرة ولجنة التسيير ليس  لها أي مال لتصرفه على الفريق ولم تثبت قدرتها على تحمل المسئولية لذلك  ينبغي أن تسلّم مفاتيح النادي للسلطة اليوم قبل الغد حتى لا يتدهور الوضع  الإداري أكثر بنادي المريخ ونوّه ود الياس إلى أن الأحمر أمامه التزامات  عديدة في التسجيلات والإعداد ومقابلة استحقاقات الكونفدرالية لذلك لابد من  رحيل لجنة التسيير وإتاحة الفرصة لمجلس مقتدر يستطيع مقابلة متطلبات الصرف  المالي حتى يسير المريخ للأمام.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
أقرعوا الكونفيدرالية

* خسارة المريخ أمام هلال الأبيض بالأمس بهدف نعتبرها خسارة عادية جداً بمعيار المنافسات لأنه لا يوجد فريق في التاريخ لا يُقهر أبداً

* هلال الأبيض فنياً أفضل من المريخ بمراحل من حيث الإستقرار الإداري والفني ومن حيث الإعداد المبكر لمنافسة الممتاز

* سبق هلال التبلدي المريخ في الإعداد.. وسبقه في التعاقد مع المدرب الشاطر فاروق جبرة ففي الوقت الذي يبحث فيه المريخ عن مدرب كانت إدارة هلال التبلدي برعاية كبيرة من مولانا أحمد هارون والي شمال كردفان أنهت خطوات التعاقد مع فاروق جبرة

* بدأ هلال الأبيض إعداده وفي المقابل كانت إدارة المريخ تعاني في البحث عن مدرب وتعاني في الوصول للمحترفين الأجانب وتعاني في السفر إلى العاصمة الإثيوبية لإقامة معسكرها الإعدادي وحتى بعد التعاقد مع لوك إيمال عانى المريخ في إكتمال صفوف عناصره خاصة الأجانب وحتى على مستوى المحليين تابعبنا كيف تأخر عدد منهم في اللحاق ببعثة الفريق بسبب تقصير إداري في جزئية صغيرة جداً وهي إستخراج جوازات إلكترونية

* حتى بمنطق كرة القدم نعتبر الخسارة عادية ففي الموسم السابق خسر المريخ من ذات الفريق داخل القلعة الحمراء بهدفين كما خسر أمام مريخ الفاشر وأهلي شندي

* إذاً مما تقدم نقول إن خسارة الفريق بالأمس لا تشكل أساساً لمطالبة لجنة التسيير بالرحيل لأن الخسارة في كرة القدم أمر عادي

* ولكن الأمر غير العادي هو وجود تقصير إداري واضح ترعرع وشب حتى وصل مرحلة الفشل المطلق في تسيير الأمور الإدارية بواسطة لجنة أسامة ونسي

* خلاصة ما نود الوصول إليه أن المريخ حتى لو كسب هلال الأبيض بالعشرة أمس فهذا لا يعني بقاء لجنة ونسي بأي حال لأن مبررات رحيل اللجنة أصبحت على قفا من يشيل فحتى لو لم يلعب المريخ بالأمس فسنواصل مطالبتنا لونسي بالرحيل اليوم قبل الغد.

* لجنة التسيير غير مؤهلة إطلاقاً لمواصلة المسيرة ونعلم عدم رغبة كثيرين من أعضائها في الإستمرار بعد أن حكموا عقلهم وتمكلتهم قناعات مطلقة بأن مواصلة المسيرة صعب وشاق في ظل الأوضاع السيئة وعدم توفر المال

* الغالبية الغالبة من الأعضاء رافضون للإستمرار ولكنهم للأسف الشديد يصطدمون بعناد رئيس اللجنة الأخ ونسي الذي ظل يؤكد كل يوم عدم قدرته على مفارقة بريق وأضواء المنصب فكان التشبث الغريب والعجيب ووصل الرجل مرحلة مطالبته لزملائه في اللجنة بعدم الحديث عن الإستقالة

* ونسي يمكن أن يستمر في رئاسة المريخ مدى الحياة لو أطال الله في عمره ولا يهمه أن يذهب المريخ إلى الجحيم فقط يهمه بريق المنصب وإستمتاعه برئاسة النادي

* ركل ونسي مصلحة المريخ برجله وأصبحت لا تهمه مطالبات المريخاب بالرحيل وترك المهمة لغيره

* هل يعلم الأخ ونسي أنه فقد إحترام وتقدير عدد كبير جداً من المريخاب بسبب إصراره على عدم الإستقالة

* هل يعلم أنه أفرغ المريخ من مضمونه الحلو والجميل لأننا نعتبره رئيس بلا هيبة.. بلا قبول ويصر على فرض نفسه على مجتمع لا يرغب فيه

* سيظل مجتمع المريخ يذكر فترة رئاستك بأنها الأسوأ في تاريخ الأحمر فلماذا تضع نفسك في هذا الموقف المحرج؟

* لن يذكرك شعب المريخ بالخير وستظل فترة رئاستك له ذكرى سيئة يهرب المريخاب من إعادة إجترارها لأنها تذكرهم بفترة عصيبة ومؤلمة وأيام كالحة السواد

* كان عليك أن تنتبه إلى أن يتذكرك الناس بالإنجازات والسيرة الطيبة بدلاً من (الكنكشة)

* من يتحدثون عن حدوث فراغ إداري حال إستقال ونسي نقول لهم أفضل للمريخ أن يستمر بلا إدارة فسنضمن أنه لن يعاني كما يعاني حالياً في وجود ونسي

* الفراغ الإداري أفضل مليار مرة من عشوائية ونسي وتمسكه المؤلم بالمنصب.

توقيعات متفرقة

* ستمر أحداث الخسارة أمام هلال التبلدي كما مر غيرها من الهزائم.. ولكن مطلوب من شعب المريخ الإنتباه التام للبطولة الكونفيدرالية وأن يتوافق الجميع على رفع شعار دخول المجموعات

* التواجد في مجموعات الكونفدرالية ينقذ موسم المريخ من الضياع ويحفظ التوازن داخل فريق الكرة حتى وإن فقد الدوري والكأس وسيعمل على صقل اللاعبين وتقوية عودهم وزيادة خبراتهم في البطولات الأفريقية

* دخول مجموعات الكونفدرالية يجب أن يكون هدفاً لكل مريخي (صادق) لأننا نعلم أن هناك من يشمت على خسارة الأمس وهؤلاء مرضى لا أكثر

* علينا تناسي نتيجة الأمس والتركيز المطلق لمعركة الكوكب المراكشي فالتواجد الأفريقي أهم لنا من الدوري المحلي وكأس السودان

* مدرب المريخ وضح أنه لا يملك ما يقدمه للفريق وظل يثبت دوماً أنه مدرب فاشل وبالأمس دفع بثنائي الرديف صبري وأديكو في أول مشاركة وهو الذي ظل يبعد النعسان عن المشاركات!!

* البلجيكي ضعيف القدرات حتى لو هزم هلال الأبيض بالأمس ويكفي أنه منذ بداية الموسم وحتى اللحظة لم تظهر على الفريق ملامح عمل فني.

* المدرب تفرغ للشكوى المستمرة بجانب تفرغ معاونه التونسي بلهوشات لإثارة المشاكل وعدم إقالته وحدها تكشف سوء إدارة لجنة التسيير للأمور الإدارية.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة المريخ تعود للخرطوم مساء اليوم


تقرر ان تعود بعثة المريخ للخرطوم مساء اليوم قادمة من الابيض عقب اداء مواجهة الهلال بالابيض في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وتعرض الفريق للخسارة بهدف مهند الطاهر .. من جهته سيمنح الجهاز الفني اللاعبين راحة اليوم الجمعة علي ان يستأنف المريخ تدريباته يوم غدٍ السبت استعدادا لمواجهة اهلي عطبرة في الجولة القادمة من الممتاز.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*[COLOR="#80000[][]0"]الصدى
عمر الجندي
ارحلوا.. يرحمكم الله

* كما كان متوقعاً تجرع المريخ طعم الهزيمة المرير لاول مرة فى الممتاز .

* كل الدلائل والمؤشرات كانت تتجه لخسارة ثقيلة باستاد الابيض..

* وفى النهاية الخسارة واحدة بهدف او بالخمسة.. هى فقدان ثلاث نقاط ومن قبل نقطتين امام الخرطوم الوطنى لتصبح المحصلة فقدان 5 نقاط من مجموع 6 في مباراتين على التوالي.

* الحال يغنى عن السؤال..

* والادهى والامر ان الفرقة الحمراء فى ثلاث مباريات متتالية لم تحرز اى هدف حتى من نقطة الجزاء!

* فى عهد التسيير كل شى جائز.

* اعضاء لجنة التسيير يسعون للكنكشة فى كراسى الادارة.

* لا يهمهم فريق كرة القدم من قريب او بعيد والأهم عندهم تجديد العضوية.

* كل همهم الاستمرار فى الشهرة المجانية بالتصريحات الخنفشارية اليومية وظهورهم على الصحف وفى القنوات الفضائية ومحطات الاذاعة المختلفة.

* اما العمل الادارى فحدث ولا حرج.

* كل ما حدث ويحدث بالمريخ السبب الرئيسى هو لجنة التسيير أسوأ لجنة في تاريخ المريخ.

* ودعونا من اسطوانة اننا نعمل فى ظروف صعبة وفريقنا لا يخسر.

* قدموا استقالتكم ليعود للزعيم ألقه واستقراراه المفقود منذ لحظة وطئت اقدامكم نادى المريخ.

* استقيلوا قبل أن ترغمكم الجماهير على الإستقالة بالقوة..

صدى ثان

* وقع شيرين شمس المدير التنفيذى للنادى الاهلى المصرى يوم الاربعاء الماضى بشكل رسمى عقود المباراة الودية التى تجمع بين الفريق الاحمر ونظيره روما الايطالى يوم 20 مايو المقبل فى الامارات.

* حضر مراسم التوقيع الدكتور عصام المدير التجارى ومينا عاطف ممثل الشركة الراعية بحضور زيزو مدير قطاع الكرة وعمار المدير التنفيذى لشركة تيلى سيرف الحاصلة على الحقوق التجارية والبث للمباراة وحسبو مدير التسويق وكريم مسئول التنظيم بالشركة. .انتهى الخبر.

* ترتيبات وتنظيم على اعلى مستوى وكل يعمل فى مجال اختصاصاته ولا يتدخل فى بنود الاخرين.. لذلك تسير الامور دائما على طريق النجاح.

* هنا فى الرياضه تجد شخص واحد هو الرئيس والامين العام وامين الخزينة ورئيس القطاع الرياضي ومدير الكرة ومساعد المدرب والامر والناهى ويريد كل الخيوط تحت سيطرته!!

* والنتيجة الحتمية هى الفشل الذريع.

* متى نصل الى مستوى ادراكهم ونجاحاتهم الادارية؟

* متى نتعلم منهم العمل المؤسسي؟

* متى ياتى اليوم لتكون هنالك برمجة واضحة لمواجهة الفرق الاوروبية الكبيرة؟

* رغم ان المريخ كان سباقا بالتبارى مع بايرن ميونيخ وشالكه وزينت الروسى.

* ونعشم بان تكون جدولة سنويا وليس مره كل عشرة سنوات.

آخر الأصداء

* ارحل يا ونسى.

* ترجلوا يا اعضاء لجنة التسيير قبل ان تسمعوا من الجماهير ما لا يرضيكم.

* ارحلوا لتتركوا مساحة متبقية من الود والاحترام بينكم وجمهور الصفوة.

* عاصرنا مجالس ادارت عديدة للمريخ.. الا ان لجنة التسيير عصفت بكل جميل.

* ماذا تنتظرون؟

* اليوم قبل الغد قدموا استقالتكم للمفوض لنسجل لكم صوت شكر.

* اياكم والمعاندة والتشبت على كراسى السلطة.. فانتم تذوقتم العسل وجاء الدور لتذوقوا الحنظل فى حالة اصراركم على البقاء فى الادارة.

* المريخ مقبل على معركة شرسة بامدرمان امام الكوكب المراكشى المغربى الخطير.

* يا لجنة التسيير اذا كنتم فعلاً تريدون مصلحة المريخ قدموا استقالتكم.. واذا كنتم تريدون المصلحة الشخصية واصلوا الجلوس على المقاعد الوثيرة.

* ختاما ياتى الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل فى القلب.
[/COLOR]
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*[COLOR="#80000[][]0"]الصدى
عمر الجندي
ارحلوا.. يرحمكم الله

* كما كان متوقعاً تجرع المريخ طعم الهزيمة المرير لاول مرة فى الممتاز .

* كل الدلائل والمؤشرات كانت تتجه لخسارة ثقيلة باستاد الابيض..

* وفى النهاية الخسارة واحدة بهدف او بالخمسة.. هى فقدان ثلاث نقاط ومن قبل نقطتين امام الخرطوم الوطنى لتصبح المحصلة فقدان 5 نقاط من مجموع 6 في مباراتين على التوالي.

* الحال يغنى عن السؤال..

* والادهى والامر ان الفرقة الحمراء فى ثلاث مباريات متتالية لم تحرز اى هدف حتى من نقطة الجزاء!

* فى عهد التسيير كل شى جائز.

* اعضاء لجنة التسيير يسعون للكنكشة فى كراسى الادارة.

* لا يهمهم فريق كرة القدم من قريب او بعيد والأهم عندهم تجديد العضوية.

* كل همهم الاستمرار فى الشهرة المجانية بالتصريحات الخنفشارية اليومية وظهورهم على الصحف وفى القنوات الفضائية ومحطات الاذاعة المختلفة.

* اما العمل الادارى فحدث ولا حرج.

* كل ما حدث ويحدث بالمريخ السبب الرئيسى هو لجنة التسيير أسوأ لجنة في تاريخ المريخ.

* ودعونا من اسطوانة اننا نعمل فى ظروف صعبة وفريقنا لا يخسر.

* قدموا استقالتكم ليعود للزعيم ألقه واستقراراه المفقود منذ لحظة وطئت اقدامكم نادى المريخ.

* استقيلوا قبل أن ترغمكم الجماهير على الإستقالة بالقوة..

صدى ثان

* وقع شيرين شمس المدير التنفيذى للنادى الاهلى المصرى يوم الاربعاء الماضى بشكل رسمى عقود المباراة الودية التى تجمع بين الفريق الاحمر ونظيره روما الايطالى يوم 20 مايو المقبل فى الامارات.

* حضر مراسم التوقيع الدكتور عصام المدير التجارى ومينا عاطف ممثل الشركة الراعية بحضور زيزو مدير قطاع الكرة وعمار المدير التنفيذى لشركة تيلى سيرف الحاصلة على الحقوق التجارية والبث للمباراة وحسبو مدير التسويق وكريم مسئول التنظيم بالشركة. .انتهى الخبر.

* ترتيبات وتنظيم على اعلى مستوى وكل يعمل فى مجال اختصاصاته ولا يتدخل فى بنود الاخرين.. لذلك تسير الامور دائما على طريق النجاح.

* هنا فى الرياضه تجد شخص واحد هو الرئيس والامين العام وامين الخزينة ورئيس القطاع الرياضي ومدير الكرة ومساعد المدرب والامر والناهى ويريد كل الخيوط تحت سيطرته!!

* والنتيجة الحتمية هى الفشل الذريع.

* متى نصل الى مستوى ادراكهم ونجاحاتهم الادارية؟

* متى نتعلم منهم العمل المؤسسي؟

* متى ياتى اليوم لتكون هنالك برمجة واضحة لمواجهة الفرق الاوروبية الكبيرة؟

* رغم ان المريخ كان سباقا بالتبارى مع بايرن ميونيخ وشالكه وزينت الروسى.

* ونعشم بان تكون جدولة سنويا وليس مره كل عشرة سنوات.

آخر الأصداء

* ارحل يا ونسى.

* ترجلوا يا اعضاء لجنة التسيير قبل ان تسمعوا من الجماهير ما لا يرضيكم.

* ارحلوا لتتركوا مساحة متبقية من الود والاحترام بينكم وجمهور الصفوة.

* عاصرنا مجالس ادارت عديدة للمريخ.. الا ان لجنة التسيير عصفت بكل جميل.

* ماذا تنتظرون؟

* اليوم قبل الغد قدموا استقالتكم للمفوض لنسجل لكم صوت شكر.

* اياكم والمعاندة والتشبت على كراسى السلطة.. فانتم تذوقتم العسل وجاء الدور لتذوقوا الحنظل فى حالة اصراركم على البقاء فى الادارة.

* المريخ مقبل على معركة شرسة بامدرمان امام الكوكب المراكشى المغربى الخطير.

* يا لجنة التسيير اذا كنتم فعلاً تريدون مصلحة المريخ قدموا استقالتكم.. واذا كنتم تريدون المصلحة الشخصية واصلوا الجلوس على المقاعد الوثيرة.

* ختاما ياتى الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل فى القلب.
[/COLOR]
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية  
بابكرمهدي الشريف 
زمن البهدلة الحمراء

× خسر المريخ عصر أمس مباراته أمام هلال الأبيض بهدف المعتق مهند الطاهر ، وبذلك نال الفريق الأحمر الهزيمة الأولى في هذا الموسم داخليا وخارجيا .
× هذه الهزيمة أوضحت بجلاء الحالة السيئة التي يمر بها المريخ ، فلقد ظهر الأحمر بشكل سيئ في مباراة الوفاق هنا وفي مباراة الخرطوم الوطني ، وبالأمس حسب الوصف الإذاعي كان الهلال أفضل من المريخ .
× صحيح أن كرة القدم نصر وهزيمة وأيضا نعترف أن المريخ يمر بظروف صعبة يعلمها الكافة ، ولكن الصورة التي ظهر لها الفريق في كردفان تشير بوضوح كبير أن هناك أشياء تعيق مسيرة المريخ .
× هاتفني عقب مباراة الأمس من الأبيض ، قطب المريخ الأستاذ خالد الشيخ حاج محمود ، وهو مملوء حسرة وأسى مما شاهده من لاعبي الأحمر أمام الهلال عصر أمس  .
× قال الرجل أن هولاء اللاعبين لا يشبهون المريخ ، وأنت تشاهدهم تصاب بالملل والقلق من ضعفهم وهوانهم وعجز حيلتهم .
× وأكد لي أنه يعتقد أن هولاء اللاعبين متمردين على الفريق ولا يرغبون في الأداء ، وهو يرى أنه لافرق بين الذين أتوا والذين رفضوا مرافقة البعثة ، فجميعهم رافضين للعمل .
× وقال أن عددا كبيرا من مشجعي المريخ خرجوا من الملعب  بعد أن تأكدوا أن هولاء الأشباح لا يرغبون في أداء هذه المباراة ، والبقية الصابرة خرجت عند احراز مهند هدف الهلال .
× وأردف ان الحكم أبوشنب ظلم هلال الاأبيض عندما رفض احتساب ركلة جزاء واضحة ارتكبها الحارس جمال سالم مع مهاجم الهلال  اسماعيل .
× الرأي عندي هو أن المريخ يعيش زمن البهدلة والمهزلة والبشتنة ، ولم نر المريخ من قبل يواصل الخبوء باستمرار كما يحدث الان ، أبدا أبدا .
× نحن لا نبكي بسبب الهزيمة ولكن نحترق لعدم العزيمة ، وقوة الشكيمة وضياع الغيرة ، فالمريخ غائب وتائه بشكل غريب وعجيب .
× بالأمس قلنا أن المريخ أصبح مسخرة ومهزلة ، فرئيس البعثة المعتمد من المجلس رفض الرئاسة ، واللاعب المحترف الذي يستلم بالدولار حتى وهو نائم ،يرفض السفر ويكسر قرار المدرب ، فأي مسخرة وأي بهدلة تلك يا ونسي ورفاقه الأكارم  .
× الهزيمة في كرة القدم شيئ طبيعي جدا ومألوف حتى وإن كانت هناك فوارق وفوارق ، مثل الفوارق الجمة بين المريخ وهلال الأبيض .
× ولكن أن تكون الهزيمة ناتجة بسبب الاستهتار والتلاعب بالكيان وسمعته ، من جانب اللاعبين والأدارة ، فتصبح الهزيمة جريمة ، يجب أن تجد الرفض والمحاسبة والحسم والحزم والعقاب الفوري بكل تأكيد .
× أنا شخصيا لا أريد أن أربط هذه الهزيمة بسبب لجنة التسيير ومشاكلها المالية بقدر ما أربطها بعدم المتابعة الجادة لبعض الإمور .
× فكان على لجنة التسيير أن تتابع عدم سفر تراوري وتجبره على مرافقة البعثة ، وما  كان لها أن تعلن رئاسة الشاذلي للبعثة قبل أن تتأكد من قبوله ، حتى لا يكون اعتزاره سببا في احباط الناس ، وينعكس سلبا على أداء الفريق ، ويقود الأفكار لربطه بأشياء أخرى قد لا تكون صحيحة وحقيقية .
× إذا صح أن هناك تمردا من لاعبي الفريق فتكون هذه مصيبة كبيرة ، وهنا نناشد اللجنة من التحقق من الأمر والقيام بمعالجته سريعا .
× المدرب أشار في حديثه صباح أمس إلى أن تخلف اللاعبين لا علاقة له  بالأصابات ، وهذا يكفي أن الجماعة تمردوا فاحتجبوا ، والله يستر .
الذهبية الأخيرة 
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة نكرر ، كلما شعر أبوجريشة بأن هنالك مشكلة ذهب للحبشة وترك المريخ يتبهدل ، ثم  يعود ممتنا على المريخ ، اختشوا يا جماعة بهدلتوا الزعيم .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بدون عنوان 
أبوبكر الأمين
الرحيل والبديل


* المريخ يعيش في أزمة حقيقية مالية أولا وإدارية ثانيا وكلاهما جزء لا يتجزأ من الآخر…
* في الجزء المالي فشلت لجنة التسيير في إدارة هذا الملف الإدارة المثلى ولم تعترف بذلك وظلت تكابر وتكذب على مرأى ومسمع كل الناس في كل وسائل الإعلام…
* ذلك أن فاقد الشيء لايعطيه فكون أن رئيس التسيير إنسان خلوق وبشوش ومتواضع فإن ذلك لن يحل مشكلة المريخ المالية يحلها فقط أن يكون رئيسا نافذا في حكومته ووزارة شبابه التي ابتلت به المريخ هو والسادة الموظفين الذين معه…
* الجانب الإداري يتمثل في فشل اللجنة في المحافظة على مكتسبات مرحلة الوالي خاصة فيما يتعلق بملف المدرب وملف الاحلال والابدال وفشلها حتى في توظيف الأموال التي وصلتها كما تزعم من الحكومة ومبلغها تسعة مليار علاوة على دخل الافريقية والاعلانات والبث والرعاية وتبرعات بعض الأقطاب ونفرة الأعضاء…
* كان الأولى في الصرف مستحقات الجهاز الفني واللاعبين ثم التدرج في الصرف حسب الاولوية التي تحقق المكاسب بأقصر الطرق أضف إلى ذلك أنها أي التسيير كان الأولى أن توجه الصرف على المعسكرات الخارجية الفاشلة لمصلحة مستحقات الجهاز الفني واللاعبين لانها كانت سترفع من معنوياتهم ولو تم ذلك ما كنا سنكون في حوجة حتى إلى معسكر داخلي عدا سكن الأجانب المتعاقدين معهم…
* مكابرة التسيير في المضي قدما وهي تفشل يوما بعد يوم في إدارة هذين الملفين وعدم الاعتراف بذلك وتمسكها وتشبتها بالمناصب وعدم السعي لايجاد حلول بمشاركة جميع المريخاب دون فرز هو أس البلوى الحالية حيث وضح ان هناك اجماع تام بضرورة تنحي اللجنة وذهابها اليوم قبل الغد…
* ولكن لابد ان يكون هناك حل وبديل لذلك فرحيل التسيير اليوم يخلق فراغا دستوريا ويرجعنا مرة أخرى إلى أضابير وزارة اليسع ونكون تحت رحمته مرة أخرى لتعيين تسيير جديدة مالم تكن لجماهير المريخ في هذه الحالة وقفة صلبة لفرض التعيين على الوزير بشخصيات مقتدرة يتفق عليها الجميع…
* وإذا كابرت التسيير وتمسكت بتنفيذ برنامجها حتى الانتخابات فإن الوضع سيزداد سوءا خاصة وسط اللاعبين والجهاز الفني ونحن أمام مباراة مهمة مع الكوكب المراكشي ومباريات صعبة في الدوري الذي بدأنا فيه نزيف النقاط منذ لقاء الخرطوم الوطني وتمت الناقصة مع هلال الأبيض أمس…
* وفي هذه الحالة نرجو أن تكون مباريات ريال مدريد قد انتهت ليتفرغ مجلس الشورى بوصفه المظلة التي تمثل كبار المريخ لتكوين لجنة طوارىء من رجال أعمال المريخ تستصحب معها نفرة القروبات والأعضاء لجمع مستحقات اللاعبين والجهاز الفني ومصروفات مباراتي الكوكب واستلام ملف التسجيلات وبذلك نكون قد أوفينا حق هذه الملفات المستعجلة في حال تمسك التسيير بالمناصب حتى موعد الانتخابات…
* ولن يقتصر دور كبار المريخ في ذلك فحسب بل يجب ان يتعداه إلى مشاورات جدية عاجلة جدا وعلى مستوى عالي تقرب وجهات النظر بين كل ألوان الطيف المريخي لانتخاب مجلس توافقي مجمع عليه من المقتدرين ماليا والخبرات والكفاءات الادارية ليقود المريخ خلال السنوات الثلاثة المقبلة نحو الاستقرار المالي والفني…
* أشرنا من قبل إلى أن العد التنازلي للفريق الاول لكرة القدم بدأ منذ قبيل مباراة واري الثانية في الخرطوم واستمر في الانحدار السريع حتى مباراة الأمس وسيستمر طالما لم تحل المشكلة الأساسية وهي مستحقات اللاعبين والجهاز الفني…
* وبالأمس منعت إدارة بعثة الأبيض إيمل من المؤتمر الصحفي بعد المباراة وعلمت من الزملاء المرافقين أنه اعتذر لهم بلباقة وقال أنه في النهاية موظف يحترم رأي مرؤوسيه وأنه كان يريد أن يوضح شيئا هاما وهو الشد على أيدي اللاعبين الذين أدوا المباراة والحديث عن أن الذين تخلفوا كان تخلفهم بسبب المستحقات المالية في المقام الأول…
* لذا فعلى جماهير المريخ قاطبة وبدون فرز أن تقوم بتعزيز مردود حملة نفرة مايو وتخصصها لمستحقات اللاعبين والجهاز الفني وان تحرص على تسليمها لهم يدا بيد بواسطة محاسب النادي عبد الحي وفي حالة شعورها بأي ردود فعل معاكسة من جانب لجنة التسيير فعليها القيام بواجباتها واحتلال النادي والمعسكر سلميا وفرض ارادتها عليهم لأنها صاحبة القرار الاول والأخير في النادي…
* ولابد أيضا أن يقوم رجال الأعمال المريخاب بدورهم كاملا واستلام ملفي التسجيلات ومباراتي الخرطوم ومراكش وطبابة اللاعبين المصابين…
* لا ادري سببا واحدا لمكابرة ونسي ورفاقه واصرار ونسي بالذات على عدم تقييم الموقف التقييم الدقيق واصراره على عدم وجود ازمة والازمة موجودة وبائنة للقاصد والداني وبعد كل هذا النفق المظلم وفشله في ادارة نادي المريخ هو ورفاقه الميامين يريدون أن يترشحوا في الانتخابات المقبلة صحيح والله الاختشوا ماتوا…
* فيا جماهير المريخ الصامدة والقابضة على الجمر المريخ خط أحمر لكل من أراد أن يمس كيانه بسوء ولو كان بحسن نية فانقم بواجبنا جميعا لحماية مكتسبات نادينا والحفاظ على هيبته…
* أخيرا ومهم جدا توسعة عضوية النادي فليس هناك في النظام الأساسي للنادي ما يشير إلى أن العضوية مختصرة على سكان الخرطوم،  المريخ كيان جامع يشجعه جميع سكان الولايات والمغتربين في الخارج وحتى العديد من الجاليات الأجنبية المقيمة وغير المقيمة…
* فتوسعة وزيادة العضوية وفق برنامج معد سلفا وموجود الآن وجاهز للتنفيذ يسهل للجميع عملية دفع الاشتراكات الشهرية بطريقة تقنية وميسرة مثل شحن الموبايل بالرصيد…
* توسعة العضوية تعني ثبات الدخل الشهري للنادي والاستثمار الأمثل في الفريق الاول واجهة النادي وبالتالي زيادة عدد الأعضاء شهريا وبازدياد عدد مشجعي المريخ وممارستهم لواجباتهم وحقوقهم داخل النادي، سنوفي بالمصروفات الشهرية بالكامل وسوف لن تقربنا وإلى الأبد تسيير أخري…
* المريخ ملك حر لجماهير المريخ فالتحافظ عليه ولتكن الكلمة العليا لها بالاسراع بالتسجيل وتوسعة العضوية وحماية النادي وممارسة حقوقها من داخله حتى نفوت الفرصة على من يفرضوا علينا الوصاية…

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الزميل باترا يكتب بعدخسارة المريخ : تبا للارتزاق والمرتزقة ..!!

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
نرفض الخسارة حتى امام اعتى واقوى الأندية العالمية ، لكنها مهما رفضناها تبقى جزء من كرة القدم ، وهلال الأبيض سبق وان خسرنا امامه بملعبنا في امدرمان .. وقتها لم نسمع بمطالبة رحيل ولم نطالع هجوم على الأدارة .. لماذا - لأن جمال كان موجودا وقتها ، ببساطة .. هؤلا لا يثورون من اجل المريخ ولا يغضبون لخسارته ، فقط يثورون لعودة جمال ولو وجدوا (جيب) بديل سيبيعون جمال بالمال .. اعوز بالله ..
ينتظرون اي تعثر ليخرجوا مدافعهم ، وفي عهد جمال كانوا يطالبون بالصبر عقب كل هزيمة ويرفضون توجيه اي نقد حتى وان كان نقد بارد ..
اقلام ادمنت السقوط لا اقول الأرتزاق ، عندما يتعلق الأمر بمصالحهم لا ينظرون للمريخ ومصالحه ، فقط ينظرون لما يخصهم ويليهم ، وغدا ستتغير نظرتهم وطريقة تعاملهم ..
الكارثة ان بعض جماهيرنا سارت في دربهم بكل وقاحة ، نعم بكل وقاحة وسذاجة .
غضبوا وثاروا لأن المريخ خسر اول مباراة رسمية في هذا الموسم .. عجبي ويا له من عجب ..
للتذكير فقط .. مريخنا العظيم خسر مرات ومرات في الدوري في السنوات السابقة ولم نشهد ثورة تطالب بالأستقالة . !
خسرنا وبملعبنا في الموسم المنصرم امام مريخ الفاشر وامام هلال الابيض ، وقتها دافعوا عن الفريق والأدارة .. لماذا .. انتم تعرفون ولا تحتاجون لشرح ..
حبهم للمريخ مرتبط بأشخاض ان لم يكن بمصالح ..
نحن كنا نريد جمال لكنه ذهب بأختياره ، فهل يتم اغلاق النادي حتى يعود بمزاجه يا اصحاب اقلام الخراب ..؟
اقولها وتذكروها سيبررون الخسارة امام اضعف الفرق ان عاد جمال مرة اخرى ..
واقولها ايضا .. تبا للمصالح .. تبا للمرتزقة والمرتزقين ..
المريخ عندنا كيان يستحق الدعم في كل الاحوال وفي كل الظروف ..
ان حكمه لب نحن معه وان قاده جمال نحن معه وان تولى رئاسته ونسي نحن معه .. مع المريخ لا الأشخاص ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
لهذه الهزيمة اباء

يقولون ان للنصر الف اب والهزيمة يتيمة

لكن هزيمة المريخ امس في الابيض كان لها اباء معروفون .. مكتوبة قبل اسمائهم.. هزيمة مجلس التسيير المريخية .. هذا هو اسمها الرباعي.. وشهادة الميلاد موجودة وكروت التطعيم

يدفع المدرب قروش الفندق من جيبه لكي يسمحوا له بالخروج من الفندق.. يتغيب جل اللاعبين عن السفر لمطالبتهم باموالهم.. ويسافر عدد محدود.. حتي الجمهور ابي ان يمشي مع من غني له لن تسير وحدك.. من ساروا كدراوية الي شندي وبقوا في الجزائر اسابيعا امس لم يذهبوا مع المريخ.. لانهم يعرفون انه سيهزم.. لابد ان يبتل بالماء من ربط الي حجر ورمي به الي اللجة

ولجنة التسيير من رئيسها ونائب. امينها العام السيد عبد التام مثل اذاعة مصر ايام النكسة.. تذيع بشريات والهزيمة واقعة.. وانتهي الامر بانتحار او اغتيال عبد الحكيم عامر بعد تكسة 5 يونية 67 وهزيمة المريخ في نكسة 28 ابريل بالامس

كل الاصابع كانت تشير الي هذا الكمين.. ولكن قادة المريخ قادين تاريخ.. لا يعرفون كم هزم التمرد والحرد وحبس المال اندية...

هذا اولا

اما ثانيا فالمريخ للاسف يملك لاعبين محددين ان غاب ثلاثة منهم غاب المريخ او غيب

لابديل يرتجي اليوم لان الدكة كلها لا تخرج منها الا واحد وزميله يستحقان قميص المريخ ويستحق الاخرون مقص الحذف

لاخيل عند ونسي يهديها ولا مال. ولم يسعد النطق ولا الحال...القوات تتقدم.. القوات تتقهقهر والزعيم مزيف

غيب المريخ الحقيقي امس والايام الماضية بفعل فاعل واصبح مزيفا يتنكر في صورته.. المريخ اكبر من ان يعيش هذه الاوضاع.. اغلي من ان يمرمط هذه المرمطة.. لكن وزارة الشباب والرياضة لا تملك شىئا فوزيرها اتي باحد اصدقأئه وزملاء الدراسة ليتعلم الحجامة علي ظهر مريخ يشعر باليتم ...

ويشنقون طواقيهم ويدوبون ولا هماهم الوجع

لو ايدينا فيك من المسك تتملخ

السماء يتكي وجلد النمل يتسلخ

ولا ندري ما حببهم في هذا الوضع...

فشلوا في الايفاء بمستلزمات اللاعبين وجهازهم الفني.. فشلوا في الابقاء علي لاعبين مميزين.. وجاءوا بانصاف مواهب.. بل ونادوا تراوري وهو الذي لا يملك ما يقدمه ويكلفهم اموالا طائلة

مسكين مصعب عمر كان شقي الحال الوقع في القيد...

والمباراة الافريقية تقترب والثقة عن انصار المريخ تغترب...والمراكشي اكبر من هلال الابيض بمراحل هزم بالامس القريب الوداد مقصي مازيمبي ..فهل ننتظر ذلك اليوم مقيدين الي سلاسل الاحباط هذه واغلال الياس ام نرفع المعنويات باسماء جديدة تملك ما تقدمه.. ما تدفعه.. ما توعد به...

ولا نعني جمال الوالي باية حال رغم انه الحل الصحيح والوحيد لمسالة المريخ المستعصية...لكنا نطمح في رجل يستطيع ان ينتزع حق ابمريخ من الحكومة التي دفعت مليارات لغير المريخ رغم ان الذين دعمتهم يستثمرون خارج البلاد

امل البلاد هو المريخ لانه ممثلها الاوحد فيجب علي الحكومة انقاذ. سفينته من بحارة لا يابهون لها

شكرا ونسي ورفاقه سيحفظ لكم التاريخ انسحابكن غدا لو فعلتم او انتكاسة لن يرحمكم احد ان وقعت ...

.......

اتمني ان يعود لب لهلاله ..ما نكسنا الا هو وامثاله...يتغذون بادعاء التشجيع...

.......

الكوكب المراكشي ينتظر...والمريخ ينتظر...المريخ ينتصر ان هزم احباطه الحالي ...ولجنة تسيير جديدة يا وزير.. ولو لتحكم حتي باقي الشهر القادم...وليبق هواري في منصبه حتي لا يضره الفطام...وليطمئن مالك فقد يصبح رئيسا لاتحاد الخرطوم ..وكل زول بهمو ..الا جحا وعمو

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيتو
سامر العمرابي
حصاد المكابرة

ليس غريبا أن ينهزم المريخ في اي مباراة لأن هذا هو حال كرة القدم..وأي فريق يتعرض للهزيمة وفي الموسم السابق خسر الأحمر في ملعبه مرتين وهو في احسن حالاته وخرجت جماهيره بهدؤ وتمسكت بالأمل وكان الحصاد الوصول إلى نصف نهائي الابطال في إنجاز فريد والفوز بلقبي الدوري والكأس محليا وانتهى الموسم بخيره وشره.
إذن الهزيمة من حيث المبدأ ليست مدعاة للغضب والمريخ ليس استثناء حتى لايخسر طالما أنه يلعب كرة قدم ولكن المؤسف أن يكون مجلس المريخ هو سبب الهزيمة والإحباط للفريق والجمهور والإعلام.
سافرت بعثة المريخ وهي تحمل مقومات الخسارة برفقتها بدلا عن معينات الانتصار وهذا هو مصدر حزننا..فريق مقصوص الأجنحة محبط العزيمة منهار في كل جوانبه يعاني من المشاكل والصراعات ومغلف بالكذب.
طبيعي ان يكون هذا هو حصاد المكابرة والعناد..حذرنا مرارا وتكرارا من سؤ الأوضاع في النادي ومعاناة اللاعبين واحساسهم بالتهميش وعدم الاهتمام..ونشرنا صعوبة الظروف التي يعمل فيها الجهاز الفني الذي لم تتوفر له سبل النجاح منذ اليوم الأول حتى بلغت الأمور مداها من تمرد محترفين وغضب وطنيين وعقد المدرب لمؤتمر صحفي كشف فيه الحقائق بعد أن بلغ به السيل الذبى في ظاهرة غير مألوفة.
تسببت لجنة التسيير في حالة التراجع التي حدثت للفريق بقرارات إدارية خاطئة قبل عجزها عن توفير المال..إصرار غريب على السفر إلى معسكر القاهرة الفاشل الذي أدى إلى خروج المريخ من رابطة الأبطال بعد أن فقد حساسية المباريات الرسمية قرابة الأربعين يوما مقابل أداء تدريبات بمعنويات محبطة ومواجهة رديف المقاصة المصري وديا.
الأخطاء الإدارية المضحكة أدت إلى ضغط مباريات رهيب في الدوري المحلي بموافقة مسبقة من لجنة تفتقد للخبرة والقدرات الإدارية بصورة أدهشت حتى قادة الاتحاد الذين حاولوا قدر المستطاع أن يراجعوا هذا القرار المعيب ولكن لاحياة لمن تنادي.
عقب التعادل أمام الخرطوم الوطني بشق الأنفس وظهور الأعياء والإصابات التي ضربت الفريق سعى أبوجريشة وحيدا إلى تدارك الخطأ الإداري الجسيم واستجاب الاتحاد بدعوى تقدير المشاركة الأفريقية للمريخ وقام بتأجيل مباريات الفريق ليتسبب ذلك في ارتباك برنامج الموسم كاملا كما حدث أمس في قرارات اللجنة المنظمة.
ماحدث في الابيض هزيمة بفعل فاعل لا أكثر ولا أقل والفاعل يكابر ويغالط الواقع ويكذب الحقائق ويعاكس إرادة الجماهير التي قالت رأيها في لجنة التسيير بالصوت العالي ولكن تنفيذ الأجندة الخبيثة والانشغال بالانتخابات والتحالفات كان أهم من مصير الفريق واحساس الجماهير.
لم استغرب لحديث الأخ عبدالتام أمس في برنامج بحث عن هدف والطريقة التي تحدث بها والتي تفتقد للكياسة والخبرة في إدارة الأزمات وهو يتحدى ويوزع الاتهامات لأن هذه هي قدرات قيادات لجنة التسيير التي تحكم المريخ ضد رغبة الجماهير.
هو نفسه عبدالتام الذي ناقص نفسه في أيام معدودة مرة بالاعتراف علنا بوجود مشكلة إدارية وأزمة مالية في النادي ثم عاد ليتحدث عن انتقاد الإعلام لهم ودمغ اللجنة بالتقصير.. كيف يستوي ذلك ياعبدالتام؟
إذا كانت إدارة النادي مسؤولة وتقوم بواجباتها وتتعامل باهتمام مع الفريق لن نكتب عنها سطرا واحدا لو انهزم المريخ كل يوم..
شكلوا غيابا عن التدريبات ويتهربون من مواجهة اللاعبين والمدرب في المعسكر وتركوا رئاسة البعثة لمعتصم مالك وحاتم محمد أحمد وهما لايملكون مايقدمونه للاعبين بل أكاد أجزم بأنهما أكثر حرجا واحساسا بالمرارة لأنهما لاعبان سابقان ويعرفان جيدا خطورة الأوضاع ولذلك لانملك إلا أن نتقدم لهما بالشكر والتقدير على الشجاعة والتصدي لقيادة بعثة منهارة.
نعلم أن بعض أعضاء اللجنة يكذبون صباحا مساء كما وصفهم مدرب الفريق ايمال من قبل ولم يستطيعوا محاسبته لأنه صادق ونعرف أن هناك مريخاب اصيليين فيهم يرفضون مايحدث وضد الاستمرار ولكنهم ينتظرون إشارة الرئيس احتراما له ونعلم أيضا أن اللجنة تعيش حالة من الانقسام.
تحدى عبدالتام جمهور المريخ بعدم استقالة اللجنة وان الخيار الوحيد هو الانتخابات ونسأل الرجل الثائر هل أتى هو ولجنته للمريخ بالانتخابات وأين هم من مجتمع المريخ طيلة السنوات الماضية عدا قلة قليلة لاتتجاوز أصابع اليد الواحدة؟
نشكر للزعيم ودالياس صراحته المعهودة وان جاءت متأخرة كثيرا وهو يطالب لجنة التسيير بتسليم مفاتيح النادي فورا للوزير ووعده بكشف مجلس الشورى لكل الحقائق ببيان عاصف وعلى عبدالتام أن يتحمل ردة فعل الجماهير على حديثه وتحديه لها.
وعلى الأخ عبدالتام أن يحاسب نفسه أولا ولجنته قبل تراوري قبل أن تحاسبهم الجماهير قريبا وان يسعى لذهاب اللجنة الفاشلة قبل رحيل المدرب المظلوم الذي قبل العمل في ظروف مهنية وإنسانية بالغة السؤ.
سنتقاضى عن الكثير من الحقائق المؤلمة إلى حين تقديرا لظروف المريخ الصعبة وهو مواجه بمباراة مصيرية وحاسمة بعد اسبوع واحد أفريقيا طالما أن لجنة التسيير لاتملك القدرة على تقييم الأمور وليس لديها احساس بالمصير المظلم الذي ينتظر النادي.
وننتظر مرة أخرى وربما أخيرة أن يظهر رئيس النادي أسامة ونسي على سطح الأحداث بعد غيابه الأخير عن المشهد وإغلاق هواتفه وترك عبدالتام وحيدا ثائرا بلا منطق.
نكتب ذلك ونعلم مسبقا أن ونسي ورفاقه ليس لديهم مايقدمونه للمريخ حاليا سوى المكابرة وتنفيذ المخطط المرسوم بعناية لقيادة النادي إلى انتخابات ستؤدي هى الأخرى إلى نفق مظلم.
وسننتظر ردة فعل الوزير اليسع الذي يعتبر المتهم الأول لدى شعب المريخ بما يحدث حاليا من تدهور وتردي شامل في النادي وقبله نسأل والي ولاية الخرطوم الفريق عبدالرحيم محمد حسين هل الدولة راضية عما يدور في أكبر ناد يحمل لواء الكرة السودانية وحيدا في المنافسات الافريقية؟

ختام وسلام
كان الله في عون المريخ.

*

----------


## elsmani ali

*أعلن نائب الأمين العام وعضو لجنة التسيير الحكومية المعينة لإدارة المريخ الأستاذ محي الدين عبدالتام عبر حسابه بموقع التواصل الإجتماعي فايسبوك (وداعه لمحبوبه) نادي المريخ دون ان يشير صراحة لنيته الاستقالة من المنصب قبل اقل من 24 ساعة من حديثه التلفزيوني وتلميحه لمؤامرة على لجنته الحكومية وتمسكه بإستمرارها حتى 27 مايو موعد الجمعية
وعلى هامش اعلانه الوداع وفي ردوده على الجمهور الغاضب قلل نائب الأمين العام المعين من هزيمة الفريق أمس بالأبيض مذكرا بهزائم سابقة للمريخ أمام أندية أضعف
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء
 علم الدين هاشم
 (التسيير) جريمة فى حق المريخ  !

 نجح  هلال الابيض فى استثمار الظروف التى يمر بها المريخ ومعاناته  مع الاصابات  وحالات التمرد غير المعلنة وفاز عليه بهدف الغزال مهند الطاهر باستاد  الابيض عصر امس ,, ليعمق بذلك من جراح الزعيم ومن الآم جماهيره الصابرة  ويزيد من الفارق النقطي لصالح الهلال على صدارة الدورى , فهى المرة الثانية  على التوالي  التى ينزف فيها المريخ ويفشل فى تحقيق الفوز بعد تعادله  مع  فريق الخرطوم الوطنى فى الجولة السابقة . 
 هزيمة المريخ كانت ملامحها  واضحة وظاهره للعيان منذ مغادرة الفريق لمطار الخرطوم الى مدينة الابيض  بعدما وجد المدرب البلجيكى ايمال نفسه مضطرا لاختيار 15 لاعبا فقط لاداء  مباراة تنافسية رسمية فى الدورى ثم تم تقليص العدد الى 14 فقط بينهم اثنين  من لاعبي فريق الرديف وذلك اثر التخلف المفاجىء للمالي تراورى الذى اعتذر  عن السفر فى اخر لحظة بحجة شعوره بالام الاصابة وعدم قدرته فى المشاركة مع  المريخ وبالتالي فقد الفريق مهاجمه الاساسي الذى كان يبنى عليه المدرب خطته  فى تحقيق الفوز والعودة من الابيض بنقاط المباراة !
 رغم هذه الظروف  كانت جماهير المريخ تضع امالا كبيرة فى عزيمة اللاعبين وارادتهم القوية  لقهر كافة الظروف التى يعانى منها النادى بل حتى المدرب ايمال الذى كان  يشعر بخطورة الموقف شارك الجماهير معاناتها والامها وحاول ان يرفع من  معنويات اللاعبين ويضع كافة ثقته فيهم من اجل تقديم الاداء المشرف وتحقيق  النتيجة الايجابية التى تحفظ للمريخ حظوظه فى المنافسة على صدارة الدورى ,,  ولكن كانت الظروف اقوى من ارادة اللاعبين وعزيمتهم فكان من الطبيعى ان  يخسر الفريق النتيجة بعد التفوق الواضح لهلال الابيض الذى استحق الفوز  بعدما كان سيد الملعب لاسيما فى الشوط الثانى حيث حافظ على تقدمه بهدف  الغزال مهند وشكل ضغطا على مرمى جمال سالم حتى اعلان صافرة النهاية ,,  ليواصل المريخ بذلك نزيف النقاط ويضاعف من معاناته قبل ايام قليله من  مواجهة فريق الكوكب المراكشي المغربي فى ذهاب دور الترضية ببطولة  الكونفدرالية ,, حيث اقترب موعد المواجهة الافريقية ولازال هناك عدد من  العناصر الاساسية فى كشف المصابين معطلين عن المشاركة مع الفريق وهم بكرى  المدينة وراجي ومصعب عمر وعلاء الدين يوسف ورمضان عجب وابراهومه وعبده جابر  وغيرهم من المعطوبين .
 الوضع فى المريخ يزداد سوءا والصورة اضحت قاتمة  وحالكة السواد وكل يوم يمر على هذا الوضع يعنى ابتعاد المريخ عن تحقيق  طموحاته جماهيره سواء فى الدورى الممتاز او فى بطولة الكونفدرالية ,,  والسكوت على هذا الوضع اضحى جريمة مكتملة الاركان ترتكبها لجنة التسيير فى  حق النادى وجماهيره وهى تتمسك بالبقاء والاستمرار والكنكشة على مقاعد  الادارة ليس من اجل مصلحة النادى وانما لاهداف واغراض لا علاقة بالمريخ   منها الشو الاعلامي وتحقيق المصالح الشخصية بالبقاء فى الادارة حتى موعد  عقد الجمعية العمومية التى يرفض قيامها كبار النادى وشيوخه من العقلاء و  اصحاب الراى الحكيم السديد الذين يؤكدون فى كل مرة ان رحيل لجنة التسيير  واعطاء الفرصة امام اهل المريخ فى تعيين لجنة جديدة بمواصفات وقدرات مالية  افضل مليون مرة من اجراء الانتخابات التى لن تفرز سوى مجلس يحمل بذرة فنائه  وموته بداخله لانه لن يصمد يوما واحدا فى مواجهة الظروف التى يمر بها  المريخ حاليا !
 مرة اخرى نؤكد ونكرر ان لاعداء ولاضغينة ولاحقد  ولاكراهية مع لجنة التسيير التى كنا من ضمن المؤيدين لها والداعمين لقرار  التجديد لها من اجل الاستمرار حتى موعد عقد الجمعية العمومية ولكن بعد  تفاقم  الازمة المالية وعجز اللجنة فى توفير الحد الادنى من المال الذى  يساعدها على الايفاء بمستحقات اللاعبين والجهاز الفنى كان من الطبيعى ان  نتشدد فى دعوة اعضاء اللجنة بضرورة الرحيل وهى دعوة من اجل مصلحة النادى  الذى اصبح الان على حافة الانهيار ولاسبيل لانقاذه الا برحيل لجنة التسيير  اليوم قبل الغد واختيار كوادر بديلة تنعم بقدرات مالية وفكر ادارى متقدم  لانقاذ المريخ وانتشاله من الظروف الحالية ,, نريد من اعضاء لجنة التسيير  ان يرحلوا معززين مكرمين بدلا من ان يجدوا انفسهم ان مرغمين على الاستقالة  والرحيل ,, فالجماهير لن تصبر على هذا  الوضع الخطير  اكثر مما هى عليه  الان ولن تتحمل بقاء التسيير ولو دقيقة واحده بعد الذى حدث للمريخ فى استاد  الابيض بالامس ,, ارحلوا وريحيونا معاكم ! وجمعه مباركه على الجميع ..
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*جمعة مباركة عليكم 

تسلم كسلاوي
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

صيحة
موسى مصطفى
مجلس الهلال ضرب بتعليمات نائب الرئيس عرض الحائط


حرم مجلس الهلال الابيض اكثر من 3 مليون نسمة من متابعة مباراة المريخ و الهلال الابيض بقرار غريب وعجيب حينما رفض للقناة الناقلة ببث المباراة على الهواء مباشرة .
احتفل الرياضيين داخل و خارج السودان بقرار الفريق بكري حسن صالح حينما افرج عن بث مباريات الدوري الممتاز و استمر نقل مباريات كثيرة لتتفاجأ الجماهير برفض الاتحاد المحلي عبر نادي الهلال بحرمان المشاهدين من متعة المباراة
هلال الابيض ضرب بتعليمات نائب رئيس الجمهورية عرض الحائط و حرم الجماهير من متعة الكرة بقرار ارتجالي فردي
نعود للمباراة التي كان فيها المريخ وحسب وصف محدثنا من ملعب المباراة ضعيف لا يقوي على الصدام و بل تفرج على خصمه تماما وهو ينوع في هجماته ولولا جمال سالم لمنيت شباك المريخ باهداف عديدة
جماهير المريخ احتفلت بعودة الرئيس جمال الوالي بتجديد عضويته لقيادة النادي في الفترة المقبلة في الوقت الذي خسر فيه المريخ المباراة.
كل رجالات المريخ يجرون خلف رجل واحد وهو جمال الوالي كأن حواء المريخ قدعقمت
لا ادري كيف يركض رجال في قامة من صنعوا تاريخ المريخ خلف رجل واحد استقال اكثر من مرة و لم يضع اعتبارا لكل الرجاءات السابقة.
ان صح ان رجالات المريخ ركضوا خلف رجل ترك المريخ في نصف المسافة وهو مقبل على مباراة امام مازيمبي تصبح تلك كارثة .
نخشي ان يترك الوالي المريخ في قادم المشوار ان ترشح لان الوالي اعتاد على تقديم الاستقالات عقب كل كارثة تحل بالمريخ او خسارة في مباريات القمة او البطولة الافريقية ليجعل من مكانته في قلوب الجماهير نقطة تحول اونقل تغيير لمسار الحدث.
الوالي لا يقف عند السالب ليعالجه بل يحرك عاطفة الجماهير بالاستقالة.
الوالي ان اراد الترشح عليه ان يكون شجاعا ويعقد مؤتمرا صحافيا ويوضح فيه اسباب استقالته الاخيرة ان كانت منطقية لان المريخ في الفترة المقبلة يحتاج الى اداري يفك رقبته من الديون و يحرره من جيوب الافراد ويمنع عنه المشاكل التي تحاصر لاعبيه و تجعلهم يدعون الاصابة للهرب من السفر معه خارج الخرطوم
لن تمضي مسيرة المريخ ولن تعبر سفينته الى بر الامان ان كان الوالي يترشح لقيادته وهو يختار معه شخصيات ضعيفة ماليا وفكريا ولا تملك من القدرة سوى كلمة حاضر يا ريس ونعم يا ريس فالوالي دائما يختار اضعف العناصر للعمل معه حتى يجبرها على الاستقالة ان رحل او فكر في تقديم إستقالة من العمل في المريخ
مجلس المريخ الحالي رغم المشاكل التي حاصرته بسبب مجالس الوالي لكنه ظل صامدا ويقوم بحل المشاكل
و كل المشاكل التي يمر بها المريخ حاليا من صناعة مجالس الوالي ولن تنتهي الا بذهاب الوالي ليبدأ المريخ من الصفر .
عودة جمال الوالي تعني عودة ديون المريخ و التي ستصل الى ارقاما فكلية
اخيرا
فرحوا بعودة الوالي في ليلة سقوط المريخ!!




************
عمود خبيث كصاحبه 
لا اعرف لماذا كل هذا الحقد على الوالى ؟؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكورين زعماء
*

----------


## الامير

*مشكوووووووورين والله ماقصرتو
صفوة بجد 
ربنا يجازيكم
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*كيف يلعب المريخ مباريتين فى يوم واحد
10/6/2016
هلال كادقلى والمريخ العاصمى فى الممتاز  .... ودنوباوى والمريخ فى الكاس
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

كيف يلعب المريخ مباريتين فى يوم واحد
10/6/2016
هلال كادقلى والمريخ العاصمى فى الممتاز  .... ودنوباوى والمريخ فى الكاس



ويبقى المريخ هو الفريق الوحيد الذى سبق له اللعب بفريقين في يوم واحد وانتصر في المباراتين وكانت إحداهما بمدينة الأبيض - ما جديدة على المريخ
*

----------

